# How can I place a custom icon on a network drive?



## Protocol X (Dec 9, 2002)

How can I place a custom icon on a Windows 2K network drive so that any  Macintosh (OS 9.2) user who mounts the drive will see the same icon?

I have tried pasting an Icon on on the drive, but the change takes affect only for the user who changed the icon. Other users still see that boring network drive icon with a little windows symbol on  top.

Any Help will be greatly apriciated...

thanks


----------

